# candles and lights



## Kevin D Burns (May 23, 2006)

Edit due to broken link


----------



## Kevin D Burns (May 23, 2006)

:blushing:


----------



## LensBaby (Jun 7, 2006)

A photo I took a while back, was with a point and shoot and didnt really capture the scene how I wanted to.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Rapala46 (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's two of mine

*Links broken *


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 1, 2012)

0417_19-June_Cathedral of StPaul von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0418_19-June_Cathedral of StPaul von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0929_DomkyrkaSanktaMaria_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Mar 1, 2012)

1.





2.





3.


----------

